
Fact Checking the Claim of 97% Consensus on Anthropogenic Climate Change - zo1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/uhenergy/2016/12/14/fact-checking-the-97-consensus-on-anthropogenic-climate-change/
======
cratermoon
tl;dr: A guy who works in the oil industry throws a bunch of survey numbers up
in an effort to spread uncertainty about the cause of climate change, even
then can't do better than claim it's "only" an 80% consensus.

